# Sums up Politics right now....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This cartoon sums up the political spectrum right now. Just like I have stated about how no matter what political party you belong to you are in the minority!!!

This US vs Them has got to stop!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That is totally true. But there is no chance as long as people elected to office are either far right or far left. There are not enough middle of the road moderates that are willing to compromise with the other side.

So which Senate candidate in ND best represents the middle and is willing to compromise? Kramer or Heitkamp? Kramer is way over on the right. He only votes the party line. Heitkamp votes to the middle. Prove is that she has voted on Trump's side. In fact when he was in ND he called her up on the stage and said....."She is a good woman."

So thank you Plainsman for saying you are in favor of getting more toward the middle.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> So thank you Plainsman for saying you are in favor of getting more toward the middle.


Yup. Half the democrats are socialist and half are communist. Half the republicans are socialist, 49% middle of the road, and 1% conservative. So where is this middle of the road you speak of Ken. We see many democrats now espouse socialism publicly. We commonly now see democrats call for confrontation. Even Hillary threatens no civility until democrats take power again. At least the few far right republicans that exist don't call for incivility as is common with the democrats like Maxine Waters. What happened to the tolerance democrats preached? I guess that was all a scam.

By the way I don't like either side. That's why I call them perverts and money worshipers. That is also why Trump won the election, and it's why he will win in 2020. :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Saturday Night Live loved to make fun of Sarah Palin, but they have gone off the rails. Some guy in Texas by the name of Crenshaw was wounded and lost an eye in I think Afghanistan. SNL said he looks like a hit man in a porn movie. Then they went on to trash him further. The audience thought it was great. How callous people have become.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/vetera ... id=DELLDHP



> "I want us to get away from this culture where we demand apologies every time someone misspeaks," he told TMZ in a video. "I think that would be very healthy for our nation to go in that direction. We don't need to be outwardly outraged. I don't need to demand apologies from them. They can do whatever they want, you know. They are feeling the heat from around the country right now, and that's fine."


This is taking the high road and totally 100% correct. But after 8 years of a president apologizing to the world for things. It is what people think is the norm. So everyone is over sensitive on this... it is horrible.

Again it was a horrible joke at a disability. Just like if they made fun of someone in a wheel chair. Just very extremely bad taste.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Again it was a horrible joke at a disability. Just like if they made fun of someone in a wheel chair. Just very extremely bad taste.


 Yes, and they are the tolerant people????? Things like this need to come back to bite them. Not for revenge, but in the hopes they open their eyes to reality. The reality is they are very intolerant. As a matter of fact if I had to pick which side is tolerant I would say the conservatives are the most tolerant.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Young people and women will push the Democrats to wins in the close states. This will be the largest number of votes cast in a midterm.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Young people yes. The gullible are easily taken advantage of. The democrats rely on ignorance.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is some food for thought....

Fox news just denounced what Hannity did when he spoke at a Trump rally.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/ ... id=DELLDHP

How come we don't see stuff like this from CNN or MSNBC??

Don Lemon and others going off on "Old white men". Isn't that statement in itself racist and discriminating towards age?

I wont go into other things people have said.... but that is just as of last week! :bop:

It will be interesting what happens after all the voting. I wonder if MSNBC will post the same picture of the poll as they did last night claiming results..... oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Young people yes. The gullible are easily taken advantage of. The democrats rely on ignorance.


 Do you always have to be negatives about anything not conservative? I don't feel I was gullible when in my 20's. You must be speaking from experience when you were that age./ :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck.....i saw this on CNN. Hannity had no business there. And Fox employees were not happy. Sounds like Hannity.....I refuse to watch his show......same goes for Rachel Madow.

"In spite of reports, I will be doing a live show from Cape Girardeau and interviewing President Trump before the rally. To be clear, I will not be on stage campaigning with the President. I am covering the final rally for my show. Something I have done in every election in the past," Hannity tweeted


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You are correct many at fox are upset and he "broke" from what he said he was going to do. Which I get people get caught up in things and to be honest it would be hard to resist if a president you liked asked you to come onto stage.

* BUT... as a journalist you cant do that. You have to just stick with reporting.... period!*

But what I meant to say is you haven't seen these other networks Denounce some of the crap that has been spewed... the one that gets me going is the "old white man" crap that they have been spewing. It is racist, ageist, genderist (don't know if those last two are words)&#8230;. but you get my point. Lets just put it out there that if you switched any one of the three words (old, white, man)&#8230;. to any other "color", "sex", or "age"..... These networks would have gone on a 24 hour blitz about it. That is what is getting my blood boiling.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well Dems control the House. So what is next? Well now Trump wasted little time in getting rid of Sessions. And there was no real reason for Sessions to be fired. Tiny kept saying that Sessions should not have recused himself. BUT Justice Dept.rules say he could not lead an investigation into someone he campaigned for. Tiny as usual ignored the rule and kept spouting off anyway.

He appointed Whittaker to temporarily take his place and take over the Russia investigation and fire Mueller.This would ignite a major major firestorm. BUT before that happens, maybe this week..... Could Mueller issue indictments against Junior for lying? Could be.....then the crappola will hit the fan big time. oke: oke:

Even if Mueller gets fired.....he will find a way to release the real report and not something made up, with the real evidence buried by Trumps cronies. :thumb: :thumb:

And then Trumps new appointee will go after Clinton. This will become a TOTAL mess with no end in sight. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

KEN W said:


> And then Trumps new appointee will go after Clinton.
> 
> Yep, the list of lies by Killary and her destruction of evidence is well documented. :******: Hang her fast and hang her high!!
> Show the dumbocraps how an investigation is supposed to be! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

speckline said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > And then Trumps new appointee will go after Clinton.
> ...


Yup right up there alongside most of the Trumps.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Libertarians is what we need. Let consenting adults do what they want. Cut taxes. Take personally responsibility for your self and situation. The government needs to reduce it's spending by 70% minimum. Get out of social welfare, get out of coporate welfare, get out of nation building, and get out of my business. Get out of retirement, let me decide what's best for me.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How about eliminating all those tax deductions businesses take for their execs? Like sending them to Great Bear or Hawaii for a so called meeting.There are a lot of that kind of stuff going on. I can't do that. Maybe everybody here should form a business and then we could all do that. Course their might be a political cat fight in the boat. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken,

I agree it will be interesting what comes out of the "next" Mueller revelations. But if it is nothing pointing towards collusion.  Should the investigation end? I know you and many will say well Jr. lied. Yep he lied about having a meeting or meeting someone. That doesn't mean collusion. Just like all the tax stuff that has been the major push on all of the indictments. Glad they caught these tax cheats... but it has nothing to do with collusion. Remember this investigation was about collusion with Russia trying to rig an election or election interference. It has been proven that Russia interfered but for BOTH parties. Then lets not forget how Papodopous is going back on some of this things he plead guilty on because his lawyer told him to plead guilty.... so did he just plead to things because he was "pushed"..... time will tell.

But like I said... if these next "findings" come out and nothing is pointing towards the president. Should the investigation stop? It is coming up on 2 years and nothing pointing towards the President.

Also all the hysteria going on now thinking Mueller is on the chopping block because of Sessions is gone.... It is all just speculation. I think Trump knows if he "fires" Mueller it will be a political nightmare. But I could see them putting pressure on him to "wrap" up the investigation. Which it should be done since it has been almost 2 years! The thing is that they gave Mueller too much leeway. Like I mentioned... he isn't finding "collusion" which is what he and Dem's wanted him to find. He is finding more or less "tax cheats" and people making false statements. Which basicly boiled down to... "have you ever met so and so"... and they replied "NO". Then it comes out that they have met. Or the false statements were along the lines of "have you ever had any "Russian dealings"... and they said no. Then it find out that they had financial or business dealings in Russia.

This stuff some will say is a "big deal"... yet it is business dealings. LIke selling products, giving financial advise or getting financial advise, etc. To me it isn't a big deal... because TRUMP has hotels and properties around the world! He has helped start up casinos, hotels, etc... around the world! Lets not forget all of the spin off's of "The Apprentice"... you don't think he had his fingers in that trademark and "you're fired". So odds are he and his crew had contacts in Russia. All before he was president. I know the press say he is Putins "lap dog"... Then why has he put more sanctions on Russia than Obama???

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics ... grand-jury

This link is from VOX... a hard leaning left media outlet..... Does anything point towards trump? Nope it all says these guys lied about dealing with lawyers in "Russia/Ukraine". His "fixer" lawyer.... (so far) is just tax and finance issues with one of his businesses and the "hush" money if it was paid out of campaign finances or not. Which like I mentioned over and over.... Obama had issues with campaign finances and just paid a fine. :beer:

So again... if these next findings that come out shortly from Mueller have nothing pointing a finger at the president... should the investigation end? Or will the investigation last for his whole term then disappear??? Wouldn't that be a great use of taxpayers money.... uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken and others...

Thoughts on Mr. Acosta and the happenings at the press conference yesterday?

Here is my take about the whole thing and other tid bits on the whole press conference.

1. Acosta is an idiot and likes to "grandstand" instead of report.
- He could have just asked his question but instead he doesn't let people answer and just argues.

- He was arguing about semantics. Just like I have mentioned that Trump over exaggerates everything. But Acosta kept
asking how is it an invasion. Trump answered "I see it as an invasion you might not" which again is one persons opinion. 
This should have ended right then. He gave an answer. But Acosta didn't let it go.

2. Acosta didn't mean to "attack" like some outlets stated the female intern.

3. I am glad he got his credentials pulled. He should have for the way he has acted in the past and for this. But he should get them back at some point. I think it should be like a "detention". I think it should be because of what he did to the intern and not letting go of the mic. Plus the outbursts that kept coming when others were asking questions. I feel that anyone who interrupts or goes out of turn should get cred's pulled for a time being. Get some civility back to these press conferences.

4. The lady who asked the "nationalist" question. It was kind of "racist" and the president did answer it good. So hopefully they will drop that. Because she said, "you call yourself a nationalists, does it bother you that some hate groups call themselves "white" nationalists". Then he did answer boorishly but glad he called out the "race" intent. But said he is a nationalist because he loves his country. Again it is the media trying to make more out of it just because they have depicted him as a "racist" when he hasn't done anything racist! Don't point at the border wall... he has stated over and over he is for immigration and needs people to use the proper channels. That isn't a racist statement at all. If people think it is racist... they have the problem because they are seeing race.

5. The press could have done a better job and hit the president hard with good questions about the midterms. yet a few people grandstanded and made it about them. The press could have come out and asked... Why do you say it is a win when you lost the house? Why send the troops when the caravan wasn't near the border, was that a political stunt? (Instead of what Acosta did... just ask the question and stay silent) What going forward with split congress are your goals.. ie: immigration, health care, etc.

6. Wont even go into April Ryan's outburst when she wasn't called on. :eyeroll:

I mean what happened gave fuel to the fire that the press is the enemy. Because it kind of did. :bop:

Also before people demonize Trump for doing this.... Obama kicked someone out as well in a conference and people cheered!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The President continues to profit from his own company, which does deals with the same leaders who want American policy to favor them; those same leaders stay in the President's hotels when they visit the United States. It's so blatantly unethical, and so straight out of the corrupt authoritarian's playbook, it would be laughable.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Didn't he get someone else to run his business while he is President? I think he took steps to keep everything within the requirements of the constitution. What was it the Russians contributed to the Clintoln Foundation? Something like 260 million wasn't it. Right after she signed the papers to sell about 25% of the United States uranium to Russia. That's like a bank teller giving a bank robber a hand full of shells for his gun. It's treason in my book.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken,

He did all the steps to give control of his companies to others while he is in office. Yes his companies still profit but he isn't directly profiting from them right now. Don't you remember all the press coverage on this very thing. All the lawyers, judges, government officials, etc. Looking at this over and over.

I guess hate just blinds people. Which is what most have against Trump is hate. Now I didn't like Obama one bit. He did things to this country... .but I based most of my stuff on things he did or actions he did. Like the ACA, jumping to conclusions on social issues before facts were given out (T. Martin, Fergeson Riots, etc). I have also call Trump and his family out on things as well socially. But WOW.... you are being blinded and not remembering facts. To quote Ben Shapiro "Facts don't care about your feelings". :beer:

Like I have mentioned a few times..... Trump as a leader on economics, jobs, policy.... doing a B to B+ if not higher in my book.... Trump on his "social" skills..... C to D in my book. Because some of the things he has done is great.... others not so much. IE: most of his Twitter rants.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No president in history has attacked his predecessor. Until Obama that is. While in office he blamed Bush, even on his second term. Now unlike any other president he is out publicly trashing Bush. Obama acts like a petulant child


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't hate Trump. I just don't agree with what or how he does things. About the only thing I agree with is the tough stance on immigration. Although his fear mongering about immigrants as a campaign issue was totally out of line. I still think he knew all about Russian collusion to get elected. It's time to have Mueller end the investigation one way or another.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> It's time to have Mueller end the investigation one way or another.


Agreed! It has been almost 2 years and either nail trump to the wall or get it over with. I mean if it is campaign finance laws he broke... ok... drill him with a fine (like Obama and others) and stop wasting time and money.

I can tell you Trump socially... I don't agree with lots of his talking and what not. Trump for the country.... he is doing good things and hopefully keeps doing them.

On some of the health care stuff.... mandate gone (good thing), he is making it easier for more generic drugs to hit the market quicker (something I talked about many times is what needed to be done), and if they can get their collective heads out of their behinds (Congress in total)&#8230; they could get something done or help streamline costs or get a cost "structure" type thing in place. But to be honest what I have in mind goes against Capitalism. But what needs to be done is hospitals need to post what they charge for things. Not if you are insured by A it costs $, if you are insured by B it costs $$, if you are insured by C it costs $$$.... etc. It needs to be if you are having _________ it costs $ for procedure, rehab will cost $ per week, supplies costs $, etc.... Then your insurance pays those prices. That way the "huge" bonus paid to executives of insurance companies wont be so high. (Lots of the bonus money comes for negotiation with hospitals), there will be some "less" speculation on costs (so each year you can see gradual increases for inflation or what not - like car insurance), etc. Anyways... I can go on for 3 days and 100 pages on this crap.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What you are describing is Medicare.....they tell the hospital.....this is how much we pay. Take it or leave it. Otherwise we will go to another hospital. Prices are always lower than for others that don't have medicare.

I had knee replace done. I asked how much the cost would be. it was about 7,000 more than what medicare would pay. Yet they accepted it. Why van't everyone get that price. Plus what you are saying.....every hospital lists prices I agree with.

The cost of drugs here is WAY out of line compared to other countries. Plus.....why are generics made and approved faster?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

On the generics.....I cant find the article now... but he streamlined the process. "cut some red tape" so to speak. Created more competition. (yes I know all the talking point BS is what I just stated.... but if I can find that article I will post it.)

But like I mentioned many times it takes about 1 billion dollars to bring a drug to market. So there are laws in place that lets those companies have 10 years competition free... so to speak. Well trump did away with some of those protections.

Edit...

Found it...
https://www.wsj.com/articles/sticking-i ... 1542674076


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That may be a good article.....but I really don't want to pay the Wall Street Journal to read it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I got to read it..... hmmmm.

But yes... it sucks when news papers do that crap.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> I don't hate Trump. I just don't agree with what or how he does things. About the only thing I agree with is the tough stance on immigration. Although his fear mongering about immigrants as a campaign issue was totally out of line. I still think he knew all about Russian collusion to get elected. It's time to have Mueller end the investigation one way or another.


Ahh yes, the Russian collusion thing.










But seriously,



> Russia Investigation: It's beginning to look as if claims of monstrous collusion between Russian officials and U.S. political operatives were true. But it wasn't Donald Trump who was guilty of Russian collusion. It was Hillary Clinton and U.S. intelligence officials who worked with Russians and others to entrap Trump.


Full article here: https://www.investors.com/politics/edit ... y-clinton/


----------

